# Dealership dismissal of issues



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

My car's stereo is flaky - as I posted in another thread, it deletes my phone's Bluetooth pair at random and it spazzes out when I try to use the iPod control (Menu/Sel - Search - Artist - choose the artist I want to hear, scroll down to the album I want, hit Sel, the head unit thinks for about 30 seconds then kicks my iPod offline and turns on FM, then sees the iPod again and starts playing the last song where it left off). I also have the 4th-gear buzz that several others have posted about. So I dropped in to my dealer's service department.

The Service Advisor dismissed the phone pairing issue as being caused by the phone, even though it's the car saying "Device deleted" when I turn it on and even though none of my other Bluetooth devices have this problem. He dismissed the iPod flakiness as being caused by, of course, my iPod, even though it plays just fine on my PCs at work and home. The best one: that 4th-gear vibration is simply me lugging the engine.

I can get around the stereo problems by simply not using Bluetooth (although one of the reasons I went the Cruze is the connectivity package) and connecting my iPod via aux-in. But that's not the point: I have defective gear and it should be fixed.

Do I need to call Corporate?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

coinneach said:


> My car's stereo is flaky - as I posted in another thread, it deletes my phone's Bluetooth pair at random and it spazzes out when I try to use the iPod control (Menu/Sel - Search - Artist - choose the artist I want to hear, scroll down to the album I want, hit Sel, the head unit thinks for about 30 seconds then kicks my iPod offline and turns on FM, then sees the iPod again and starts playing the last song where it left off). I also have the 4th-gear buzz that several others have posted about. So I dropped in to my dealer's service department.
> 
> The Service Advisor dismissed the phone pairing issue as being caused by the phone, even though it's the car saying "Device deleted" when I turn it on and even though none of my other Bluetooth devices have this problem. He dismissed the iPod flakiness as being caused by, of course, my iPod, even though it plays just fine on my PCs at work and home. The best one: that 4th-gear vibration is simply me lugging the engine.
> 
> ...


I would call corporate anyway just to have them document your problems, but it really seems like the dealership is just trying to make up excuses. 

That said, put yourself in their place. This is a new-ish car and they won't have seen many problems past what GM reports to them directly. I'll bet nobody has seen the problems you're having and they're probably brushing you off and trying to get you to leave because they know they'll just be wasting a lot of time trying to [unsuccessfully] fix it.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Chevy, they opened a file for me and noted my experience with the dealer.

The SA said that they've seen the pairing issue before and it's "always, 100%" the phone's fault. Same with the iPod. I get that they're trying to not waste time chasing ghosts (I have to creatively interpret a lot of my users' problem tickets - "replace the motherboard because NIC2 lost its connection" when NIC2 isn't even connected in the first place, that sort of thing), but this guy implied that I'm a gorram idiot and I'm not playing that game.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Just got off the phone with Chevy, they opened a file for me and noted my experience with the dealer.
> 
> The SA said that they've seen the pairing issue before and it's "always, 100%" the phone's fault. Same with the iPod. I get that they're trying to not waste time chasing ghosts (I have to creatively interpret a lot of my users' problem tickets - "replace the motherboard because NIC2 lost its connection" when NIC2 isn't even connected in the first place, that sort of thing), but this guy implied that I'm a gorram idiot and I'm not playing that game.


Keep fighting it. Eventually they'll move you up to a case manager. Generic support isn't really much good for anything more than the basic questions and general dealership help. If they give you a hard time, shoot me a PM and I'll get you the contact information of the case manager I worked with. She seemed to have a bit more leverage.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

My ipod connection was wonky until I updated to the latest IOS. Now, knock on wood, it connects every time I plug it in.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> My ipod connection was wonky until I updated to the latest IOS. Now, knock on wood, it connects every time I plug it in.


My iPod is a 3rd-gen Nano. Last update for it was over a year ago. It worked fine in my Ram and Vic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Just got off the phone with Chevy, they opened a file for me and noted my experience with the dealer.
> 
> The SA said that they've seen the pairing issue before and it's "always, 100%" the phone's fault. Same with the iPod. I get that they're trying to not waste time chasing ghosts (I have to creatively interpret a lot of my users' problem tickets - "replace the motherboard because NIC2 lost its connection" when NIC2 isn't even connected in the first place, that sort of thing), but this guy implied that I'm a gorram idiot and I'm not playing that game.


coinneach,
I would like to look into your case for you. Can you please send me a PM with your SR# (Service Request #)? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Stacy,

I either didn't get an SR# from the phone rep or didn't make a note of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I either didn't get an SR# from the phone rep or didn't make a note of it.




coinneach,
That is fine. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I can look into your case with this information. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

To be fair, just because a device worked with another car, doesn't mean it'll work properly with this one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beaker said:


> To be fair, just because a device worked with another car, doesn't mean it'll work properly with this one.


Since the bluetooth connectivity protocols are very detailed but simple, there is absolutely no reason a device will work in one car but not another. The one time I heard this from a dealer I immediately switched dealerships. Telling me that a $18,000 or more car can't reliably connect to a device that a $40 headset works without a problem is crap. There are very few bluetooth radio chipsets and any bluetooth device uses one of them. The only difference the bluetooth implementation would be in the software that drives the chipset. Software isn't perfect, but see my comment about the $40 headset working perfectly. The car should have the same or better quality software.

In addition OPs initial problem of previously paired bluetooth devices being deleted by the car simply cannot happen unless there is a problem with the receiver unit. The protocol doesn't provide for automatic deletion of device pairs. I have seen paired bluetooth devices not reconnect, but this is almost always the result of a problem with device that is getting ready to crash and reboot anyway.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Beaker said:


> To be fair, just because a device worked with another car, doesn't mean it'll work properly with this one.


When I need to replace, say, a DIMM in an HP DL380 G6 server, I expect any DIMM with the correct specs to work in any server, not just one particular combination.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It seems to me that if a Bluetooth device will work on one model of Chevy, it should work in all models. After all, they should all be driven by the same GM Architecture. If not, then the folks responsible for the non-compliant model need to get an update done. Has anyone with a Cruze problematic device gone back to the dealership and tried in another model of Chevy?


----------

